# Snack Sticks - Vac Packed in Lisa's Vacuum Sealer Bags



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2016)

After testing a snack stick recipe, I decided to play around vac packing them. Using Lisa’s 6x10 bags, several different sized bags were made from each single bag. Examples are below.













000_0359.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 23, 2016






Lisa, the bags worked flawlessly as usual, even with my almost dead sealer.

*Pros: *

Vacuum sealed

Individual quantity selection  

Small package is difficult to see alongside roads

*Cons:*

Difficult to open while driving without spilling your beer

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks good Tom. If i made small single packs my buddies would throw me out of the truck, without my beer or sausage!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 24, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks good Tom. If i made small single packs my buddies would throw me out of the truck, without my beer or sausage!


Thanks ds, just playing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   What cabin fever?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

Cool---I like the idea!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2016)

Very inventive!

Al


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks Bear & Al, 

Bear, which did you like, the idea of packaging the sticks or finding something to do while waiting for the snow to melt?

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks Bear & Al,
> 
> Bear, which did you like, the idea of packaging the sticks or finding something to do while waiting for the snow to melt?
> 
> T


Mainly the packaging, because my wait here is just about over---Only about 30% white on the ground here yet.

Bear


----------



## frosty (Feb 24, 2016)

Great work, use those bags myself and they are like iron!

Best of luck!


----------

